# More news on A3 Coming to the United States



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Good article from Autoweek.com discussing upcoming trends from Ingolstadt. Word here says that the A3 will be launched Stateside this autumn...Interesting.
Here's the link: http://www.autoweek.com/cat_content...=carnews&loc_code=index&content_code=02164147


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (Travis Grundke)*

interesting


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]interesting[HR][/HR]​indeed...


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (Travis Grundke)*

I just saw the pictures of the new A3 that is supposed to be released in Germany in April. I don't know how to post the pics here, but you can see it on the Autobild webpage, which is http://www.autobild.de, and by clicking on the A3 pic. Then go to "zur galerie" and there are some new pics. The car looks very nice, by the way.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (StoicDude)*

If the vehicle indeed looks like the second picture in the series on the Autobilt site, I'll be a very happy man indeed. Beautiful piece of equipment. That photo looks like a very accurate representation, IMO.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (Travis Grundke)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If the vehicle indeed looks like the second picture in the series on the Autobilt site, I'll be a very happy man indeed. Beautiful piece of equipment. That photo looks like a very accurate representation, IMO.[HR][/HR]​The second and third photos are supposed to be the two-door hatchback (aka three-door) version; the first photo is the four-door Avant version. Whether the photos are accurate or not, the Autobild story is Georg Kacher's work, and I would bet on it being pretty accurate.
The thing that's out of sync is that Autoweek says that US (Canada as well?) will get the four-door A3 this fall. However, Autobild says that the two-door will be launched in Germany this spring (as expected), but the four-door Avant will not follow until mid-2004, after the new A6. 
My guess is that Autoweek is wrong, and we'll actually get the two-door rather than the mini-people-mover-style four-door. But that's only a guess.
Both the new A6 and the A3 Avant will have massive front grilles, like you can see in the first Autobild photos. As this will be an Audi signature item, you will likely see it on the second-generation TT as well.
Oh, and engines ... the ones that might matter in North America are the 2.0L 16V FSI (150 hp) and the 3.2L 24V VR6 (220 hp). The 20V four-cylinder and turbo engines appear to be history (except for the RS3).


----------



## cosmicgtichic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: More news on A3 Coming to the United States (Travis Grundke)*

I'm selling my GTI for an A3 !!!!!


----------

